
Why Tiered Broadband Is the Enemy of Innovation - terpua
http://gigaom.com/2008/06/04/why-tiered-broadband-is-the-enemy-of-innovation/
======
terpua
More discussion here...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=208052>

This is a major issue.

